# Erwin aka Jarno Bakker & doping addict wins Schotten Marathon



## Nomen Nescio (9. Mai 2006)

The Dutch winner of the Schotten Marathon has been using a fake name. His real name is Erwin Bakker and he is a known doping user (EPO). He has been suspended by the UCI from participation in any sports event, including but not limited to cycling, until July 2007 as a result from the use of EPO.

He is not allowed to start in any event and is now using his brothers name in order to participate.
Erwin a.k.a. Jarno has been participating in MTB Marathons in Kellerwald (third place). The organising committee in the Sorpetal race has struck him from their starting list prior to the event.

By using a false name and damaging the image of mountainbike racing, Erwin a.k.a. Jarno is now trying to convert his two years penalty into a penalty for life. The only thing he needs to do in order to achieve this objective, is to particiapte again using a fake name in a German MTB Marathon.

Fellow riders and organising committees can help Erwin aka Jarno in achieving this goal by informing the German and Dutch cycling association or the UCI of his behaviour. Please help Erwin a.k.a. Jarno and share this information with as many people as you know.

His picture can be found by following this link


----------



## OliT (9. Mai 2006)

Nomen Nescio schrieb:
			
		

> By using a false name and damaging the image of mountainbike racing, [...]


Talking about false names...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (9. Mai 2006)

Moin,

hat der nicht auch den kellerwald marathon gewonnen?!?! Klopft der jetzt jeden Hobby Marathon ab um seine Miete zu bezahlen??

Gruß k67


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (9. Mai 2006)

@nomen nescio (top name!!!)

quelle?


----------



## hausmeister_b (9. Mai 2006)

@ OliT und schnitzelfreund

mit seinem Pseudonym hat Nomen Nescio wenigstens geistigen Tiefgang bewiesen:
vgl Wikipedia


> Nomen nescio ("den Namen weiß ich nicht") oder N.N. ist eine lateinische Abkürzung in der Universität. Sie ist meist auf Bekanntmachungen oder Plakaten gedruckt und soll dem Leser mitteilen, dass der Name der betroffenen Person (z. B. Dozent) zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht bekannt ist. Eine andere Deutung der Abkürzung ist Nomen nominandum (der Name ist noch zu benennen).


Aber Herr Bakker ist schon ein echt dreister Bursche, und eine recht seriöse Quelle, die dies belegt ist wohl diese hier http://www.teckbote.de/lokalsport/Artikel465578.cfm.
Grüße!


----------



## kastel67 (9. Mai 2006)

Der Artikel zum Link:

Der doppelte Bakker 09.05.2006 


MOUNTAINBIKE

Siggi Tröndle (Wernau) vom Team Giant/Nolte-Küchen beendete den Vulkan-Bike-Marathon im hessischen Schotten als Zweiter. Nach 88 Kilometern und 2090 Höhenmetern kam der Biker vom MTB-Club Teck im Feld der 200 Langstreckler mit 4:53 Minuten Rückstand hinter dem Holländer Erwin Bakker (3:13:12 Stunden) ins Ziel. Doch der hätte vermutlich gar nicht am Start sein dürfen.

EDGAR VELOCI

SCHOTTEN Auf den drittplatzierten Darmstäder Max Friedrich hatte Siegfried Tröndle 2:56 Minuten Vorsprung. Damit gewann der Wernauer, die Wertung der Seniorenklasse 1. 

Das Rennen brachte aber auch noch eine andere Geschichte ans Tageslicht. Der Sieger firmierte in der Ergebnisliste als Jarno Bakker. So heißt der Bruder von Doping-Sünder Erwin Bakker, der 2005 positiv auf Epo getestet wurde. Nachforschungen brachten aber Sieger-Fotos zu Tage, die eindeutig Erwin Bakker zeigten. Eine kurze Rückfrage bei einem holländischen Journalistenkollegen brachte die eindeutige Antwort: Das ist Erwin. Das Regelwerk erlaubt beim Marathon im Prinzip eine Teilnahme auch ohne Lizenz, allerdings teilte der Bund Deutscher Radfahrer (BDR) auf Anfrage mit, dass gesperrte Lizenzfahrer an BDR-Rennen nicht teilnehmen dürfen. Nach einem ähnlichen Fall hatte man vor Jahresfrist so entschieden. Der Bike-Marathon in Schotten war eine Veranstaltung, die beim BDR angemeldet ist. 

Moralisch ist Siggi Tröndle also ohnehin der Sieger. Wenn jemand unter falschem Namen fährt, reicht das vermutlich bereits zur Disqualifikation. Bleibt abzuwarten, wie der Veranstalter nun reagiert. Bakker könnte sein Preisgeld zurück geben müssen und in Wernau könnten ein paar Euro mehr aufs Konto von Tröndle fließen.


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2006)

... und max wäre sieger der herrenklasse  

lest auf seiner homepage, was er schon gestern dazu schrieb http://www.max77.de/News2006.html

zitat : " ... Wahrscheinlich hat Jarno Bakker einen "Zwillingsbruder" Erwin Bakker, der im Juli 2005 positiv auf EPO getestet wurde und seitdem für zwei Jahre gesperrt ist (Bericht BSN). Hierrüber sollte sich jeder selbst seine Meinung bilden. Ein bitterer Nachgeschmack bleibt allerdings trotzdem..."


----------



## Limit83 (9. Mai 2006)

Eigentlich stand Erwin Bakker ja auf der Starterliste beim Saarschleifen Marathon in Orscholz. Doch da wurde er nicht an den Start gelassen. 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (9. Mai 2006)

allein schon unter falschem namen zu starten und dann unter www.erwinbakker.com seinen sieg zu feirern lässt an der moral des herrn bakker zweifeln


----------



## Catsoft (9. Mai 2006)

Der Junge leidet wohl unter Realitätsverlust  Ob der nicht noch ganz andere Drogen nimmt 

Hab mir gerade mal seine Seite angesehen. Die Sponsoren versteh ich nicht!


----------



## kastel67 (9. Mai 2006)

Moin,

Erbeskopf und Eppstein will er auch starten. Werde wohl mal die Veranstalter mit der Nase drauf stoßen.

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2006)

der eppstein-veranstalter ist ein freund von mir. werde mal mit ihm drüber quatschen.
aber ich denke nicht, dass man zumindest im fall von eppstein groß was machen kann. da gibts ja kein preisgeld oder so. und ein wenig wettkampf-training kann man dem herrn bakker sicher nicht verbieten ...


----------



## homburger (9. Mai 2006)

Doch, man könnte die Herren und Damen in Eppstein darum bitten auf der Homepage einen Link, oder sogar ein Statement zu verankern, der deutlich macht, dass sich die Veranstalter massiv als Dopinggegner bekennen und eine Teilnahme von solchen Spezialisten nicht gern gesehen ist!


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2006)

die veranstalter in eppstein wissen inzwischen bescheid. bisher ist dort noch kein herr "wie auch immer" bakker gemeldet.
ich bin der meinung, dass man ihn von mir aus ausser konkurrenz fahren lassen kann.
jeder hat eine 2. chance verdient, siehe meierhaege. diese typen haben sich schon selbst genug gestraft. wenn sie wieder clean werden wollen, brauchen sie auch die möglichkeiten dazu ...

das heißt aber nicht, dass ich für doping bin. ganz im gegenteil ...


----------



## Freelance (9. Mai 2006)

Erwin Gibt Preise Geld Zurück!
Erwin bereut seine tat, Er wird sein preise Geld zurück geben an die Organisation.
Und dann kann der eigentliche Gewinner Siggi Tröndle sein Preis auch entgegennehmen was er verdient!
Erwin wird von jetzt an nicht mehr teilnehmen an Marathons... Aber wenn er von den Organisator doch fahren darf, wird er starten aber ohne andere teilnehmer von den treppchen zu Stößen!
er darf ja wenn es kein UCI marathon ist eigentlich teilnehmen....Als Hobby fahrer.

ich hoffe das dies ein guter schritt ist, Und jetzt einige Leute etwas beruhigt sind.....


----------



## Freelance (9. Mai 2006)

From another forum

Hello Organisation,



Last Sunday I rode the marathon and won. I did use another name and did not expect to win. The reason for another name was to prevent a lot of question to you, this has got a long story on the bike news pages. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I do apology and the price Iâve got (200euro) is underway to your account. This was totally not my intension, please use this money for next year or to another

Charity. I also mailed to the second finisher that he is the real winner. Please remove my result from the list and if possible publish it again with my redrawal.

Again my apologies to the organisation, I will send the money to the inscription account,


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (9. Mai 2006)

Habt ihr mal auf seiner Homepage geschaut. Es wurde ja sehr schnell reagiert.

Zitat:
Erwin Gibt Preise Geld Zurück! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Erwin bereut seine tat, Er wird sein preise Geld zurück geben an die Organisation.
Und dann kann der eigentliche Gewinner Siggi Tröndle sein Preis auch entgegennehmen was er verdient!
Erwin wird von jetzt an nicht mehr teilnehmen an Marathons... Aber wenn er von den Organisator doch fahren darf, wird er starten aber ohne andere teilnehmer von den treppchen zu Stößen!
er darf ja wenn es kein UCI marathon ist eigentlich teilnehmen....Als Hobby fahrer.

ich hoffe das dies ein guter schritt ist, Und jetzt einige Leute etwas beruhigt sind.....

Tekst Team News!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (9. Mai 2006)

Natürlich sollte man solchen Dopingsündern eine zweite Chance geben! Aber erst NACHDEM sie ihre Sperre abgesessen haben!
Zu dem Thema Sponsoren: Habe aus sicherer Quelle erfahren, dass der Herr Bakker in den Verhandlungen gegenüber den Sponsoren als Teammanager vorgestellt wurde, nicht als Fahrer.
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Limit83 (9. Mai 2006)

Aber warum hat er reagiert? Bestimmt nicht wegen seinen moralischen Bedenken... oder?


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (9. Mai 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warum hat er reagiert? Bestimmt nicht wegen seinen moralischen Bedenken... oder?




Ne das denke ich auch nicht. Ich glaube auch nicht das er reagiert hat, sondern eher die Sponsoren.


----------



## Wave (9. Mai 2006)

Was ein ******! Er bereut sachen immer genau dann, wenn er aufgeflogen ist. Erst das Doping und jetzt der scheiß.

Ganz ganz arm......


----------



## kastel67 (9. Mai 2006)

Moin,

so gehen z.B. die Veranstalter vom Kellerwald Marathon mit dem Thema um: Zitat aus dem Gästebuch "Hallo zusammen.
Vielen Dank für Eurer Lob, für Eure Kritik und für Eure Anregungen. 
Ihr könnt Euch sicher sein, wir nehmen das sehr ernst und werden natürlich auch versuchen,
vieles umzusetzen.
Zwei Punkte möchte ich doch kommentieren:
Wer Müll wegschmeißt ist einfach dumm. Wer bei uns erwischt wird,
wir disqulifiziert. Aber wie ja schon gesagt, nicht jeder der 
diesem tollen Sport nachgeht, tickt richtig in der Birne.
Die Mehrzahl von Euch hat es aber unterlassen, unseren Wald zu vermüllen, 
und dafür ein Dank an Euch.
Zum Doping: Leute, ich kann Kritik verstehen, aber wir sind keine Profiveranstaltung und 
wir bezahlen auch niemanden fürs Kommen.
Wenn jemand was einfährt, soll er das mit sich selbst ausmachen.
Solange keine klaren Sperren für unser Rennen bestehen, halten wir uns bei sowas raus.
Gut finden wir es nicht, aber wir haben nicht die Möglichkeiten, die gesamte Mountainbikeszene 
auf Dopingsünder zu prüfen. In unser freien Zeit, fahren wir lieber selbst.Aber trotzdem werden wir auch diesen Thema aufgreifen und vielleicht finden
wir ja eine Lösung. 
Vielen Dank noch einmal an alle Teilnehmer, wir haben uns gefreut Euch bei uns begrüßen zu können und freuen uns sehr auf Eurer Kommen im Jubiläumsjahr 2007. "

Auch eine Möglichkeit mit dem Thema Doping umzugehen. In 2005 wurden im Rahmen dieser Veranstaltung z.B. die Hessischen Meisterschaften ausgetragen. Doping ist erlaubt! Müll wegwerfen führt zur Disqualifizierung!!  

Gruß K67


----------



## m.a.t. (9. Mai 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich sollte man solchen Dopingsündern eine zweite Chance geben!


Ich finde ja auch, dass jeder eine zweite Chance verdient hat.
Aber dieser Käskopp hat seine zweite Chance genutzt, um erneut mit vollem Vorsatz zu beschei$$en. Die Entschuldigung ist ne Lachnummer.
cu, matthias


----------



## Wave (9. Mai 2006)

kastel67 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> so gehen z.B. die Veranstalter vom Kellerwald Marathon mit dem Thema um: Zitat aus dem Gästebuch "Hallo zusammen.
> Vielen Dank für Eurer Lob, für Eure Kritik und für Eure Anregungen.
> ...



Was wäre denn gewesen wenn das Doping nennen wir es mal "ein Ausrutscher" war...Ich denke jeder macht mal einen Fehler und jeder sollte eine zweite chance erhalten. (ok, was herr bakker mitlerweile abzieht, halte ich auch für das letzte). Das mit dem Müll wegwerfen und der daraus resultierenden Disquali halte ich mehr für eine "Vorbeugungsmaßnahme". Ich kenne nicht eine Person die wegen solch einer Sache schonmal disqualitfiert worden ist. Aber wo würde es hinführen wenn jeder seinen ganzen Mist auf der Strecke liegen lassen würde??


----------



## Guardian Angel (9. Mai 2006)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:
			
		

> Ne das denke ich auch nicht. Ich glaube auch nicht das er reagiert hat, sondern eher die Sponsoren.



Hallo ich bin ein Team Fahrer aus Erwin seinem Team!
Und ich wollte doch mal kennbar machen das es seine entscheidung war um das Geld zurück zu geben und auch offene Karte zu spielen.... Nun war es sicher nicht gut was er am Sonntag getan hat. und er entschuldigt sich da für auch bei jeden Fahrer und sicher auch bei der organisation.
Hoffe das dies ein bisschen ruhe bringt bei auch!?

nochmals von Erwin Entschuldigung und wir wünschen auch alle noch eine gute Saison für 2006!

Grüß Jean Biermans


----------



## Col. Kurtz (10. Mai 2006)

*polemikmode an*
ich bin für lebenslange sperren für dopingsünder. jeder fahrer, der jemals ohne zweifel des wissentlichen und vorsätzlichen dopings überführt wurde sollte nie mehr (lizenz)rennen fahren dürfen. wer 2005 mit EPO dopt ist imo in absolut jeglicher hinsicht disqualifiziert.
*polemikmode aus*


----------



## Dr. Faust (10. Mai 2006)

Sag ihm, dass er ein ********* ist. 2. Chance hin, 2. Chance her, wiederholte Betrugsversuche sind kein Kavaliersdelikt. Unter falschen Namen zu starten deutet auf höchste Doppelmoral und schwerste Verwirrungen im Unrechtsempfinden hin.
Da sind doch sämtliche Grenzen der Toleranz deutlich überschritten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2006)

also wenn unser einer unter falschem namen startet, mag das ja noch gut gehen. wie konnte aber der herr bakker in seiner position als bike-(halb?)profi eigentlich auf die idee kommen, dass er mit sowas durchkommt ? er muÃte doch damit rechnen, dass auch andere top-fahrer am start sind, die ihn kennen. auÃerdem ist er in der szene offensichtlich ein bekanntes gesicht. wahrscheinlich hat ihm das epo doch leicht vernebelt ...



hier nun die zusammenfassung von bsn zu dem thema : http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=11424&mode=&order=0&thold=0

hier der text :
"(10.05.06/eg-kg) Offenbar ist DopingsÃ¼nder Erwin Bakker unrechtmÃ¤Ãiger Sieger des Vulkan-Bike-Marathons in Schotten. Er startete dort vorsÃ¤tzlich unter dem Namen seines Bruders Jarno.


Siggi TrÃ¶ndle vom MTB-Club Teck wurde auf der Langdistanz von 88 Kilometern hinter Â»einem HollÃ¤nderÂ«, wie er berichtete, Zweiter. Bei der Recherche zur guten Leistung des unverwÃ¼stlichen Haudegens kam auch noch eine ganz andere Geschichte ans Tageslicht. Der Sieger firmierte in der Ergebnisliste als Jarno Bakker. So heiÃt der Bruder von Doping-SÃ¼nder Erwin Bakker, der beim Weltcup in Mont Sainte Anne 2005 positiv auf Epo getestet wurde â und unseren Informationen zufolge auch schon zuvor bei einem StraÃenrennen. 

Nachforschungen brachten aber Sieger-Fotos zutage, die Erwin Bakker zeigten. Eine kurze RÃ¼ckfrage bei Marcel Slagman von der hollÃ¤ndischen Â»WielerrevueÂ« brachte die eindeutige Antwort: Â»Das ist Erwin!Â« Und er bestÃ¤tigte, dass Bakker Marathons fÃ¤hrt. Peinlicherweise hat Bakker bei der Meldung auch noch seinen eigenen Jahrgang eingetragen und einen Helm mit seiner Internet-Adresse auf dem Kopf.

Das Regelwerk erlaubt beim Marathon im Prinzip eine Teilnahme auch ohne Lizenz. Â»Die Frage habe ich vor kurzem schon mal gehÃ¶rtÂ«, sagte Berend Meyer von der Abteilung Leistungssport des BDR bei der Nachfrage spontan. Nachgefragt hatte man aus Sundern-Hagen. Beim SKS-Marathon hatte Bakker auch gemeldet. Und weil der BDR in einem Ã¤hnlichen Fall einmal beschlossen hatte, gesperrte Fahrer bei BDR-gemeldeten Rennen nicht zuzulassen, wurde Bakker in Sundern-Hagen der Start verwehrt.

Das war vermutlich der Grund, warum Bakker auf den Vornamen seines Bruders zurÃ¼ckgriff. Er selbst sagt, er wollte dadurch unangenehme Fragen vermeiden und er habe auch nicht vermutet, dass er gewinnen wÃ¼rde. Unter falschem Namen zu starten, stellt natÃ¼rlich auch eine Regelwidrigkeit dar, die aber ohne Lizenz kaum auffÃ¤llt. Der Bike-Marathon in Schotten war jedoch eine Veranstaltung, die beim BDR angemeldet ist, und deshalb wÃ¤re es nichts anderes als recht und billig gewesen, von Bakker das Preisgeld zurÃ¼ckzufordern. 

Das hat sich nun insofern erledigt, als Bakker inzwischen als reuiger SÃ¼nder auftritt, sich fÃ¼r sein Fehlverhalten mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten entschuldigt und das Preisgeld freiwillig zurÃ¼ckzahlt. Dies verkÃ¼ndete er auf seiner Homepage www.erwinbakker.com im Laufe des Dienstag (9. Mai). 

Pikant allerdings: am Montagabend davor meldete sich gegen 18.00 Uhr ein Anrufer aus den Niederlanden in der Â»bike sport newsÂ«-Redaktion. Er wollte einen Redakteur sprechen. Weil aber alle Redakteure an diesem schÃ¶nen Abend auf Testfahrten unterwegs waren, erklÃ¤rte er seinem zufÃ¤lligen Ansprechpartner aus der Verwaltung (der nicht so recht wusste, worum es bei dieser Sache ging) sein Anliegen: Auf der Â»bsnÂ«-Homepage sei ein Bericht Ã¼ber einen Bikemarathon, den er gewonnen habe, aber in unserem Bericht sei der Vorname falsch geschrieben. Der Anrufer â wer kÃ¶nnte es wohl sein? â wollte sich am Dienstag in dieser Angelegenheit nochmals mit der Redaktion in Verbindung setzen. Dieser Anruf, auf den wir gespannt warteten, weil wir inzwischen den Â»Fall BakkerÂ« kannten, erfolgte jedoch nicht ... 

Moralisch ist Siggi TrÃ¶ndle sowieso der Sieger von Schotten, denn eine Sperre auf diese Weise zu umgehen und anderen Sportlern das Preisgeld und Ehre Â»zu stehlenÂ« ist eine fragwÃ¼rdige Methode, die Verantwortung fÃ¼r unerlaubtes Handeln zu Ã¼bernehmen. Jetzt werden ja vielleicht ein paar Euro mehr auf TrÃ¶ndles Konto flieÃen.

Apropos Sperre: unseren Informationen nach ist es wahrscheinlich, dass Bakker noch gar nicht offiziell gesperrt ist. Denn der niederlÃ¤ndische Verband scheint dieser seiner Aufgabe bislang nicht nachgekommen zu sein ...

Eine unglaubliche Geschichte, oder?

Siehe dazu auch die Diskussion im IBC-Forum"

unsere diskussion ist auch verlinkt ;-)


----------



## Catsoft (10. Mai 2006)

Moin!
Die zweite Chance hat er wohl auch vertan, der Typ hat betrogen, hat es jetzt wieder getan und wird es wieder tun  Solche Type gehören IMHO aus dem (Sport-)Verkehr gezogen. Sie sorgen für einen Gerneralverdacht gegen alle Spitzenbiker. Wenn Fahrer sich entwickeln und schnell werden, fragt doch mittlerweile jeder sofort nach dem Mittel. Ist doch auch kein Wunder bei den Verstrickungen im Spitzensport  

Traurig ist auch die Reaktion aus Kellerwald. 

> Wenn jemand was einfährt, soll er das mit sich selbst ausmachen.
> Solange keine klaren Sperren für unser Rennen bestehen, halten wir uns bei > sowas raus.

Der Veranstallter sollte sich KLAR gegen Doping bekennen und wird mit Sicherheit auch die Möglichkeiten haben bekannte Dopingsünder auszusperren oder zumindest zu brandmarken. Da würde doch schon eine kleine Durchsage am Start reichen. "Am Start auch der bekannte Dopingsünder xxx. Wollen wir ihn gebührend begrüßen." Solche Typen schädigen unseren Sport und unser persönliches Ansehen, da sollten wir hart sein!

Robert


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (10. Mai 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Der Veranstallter sollte sich KLAR gegen Doping bekennen und wird mit Sicherheit auch die Möglichkeiten haben bekannte Dopingsünder auszusperren oder zumindest zu brandmarken. Da würde doch schon eine kleine Durchsage am Start reichen. "Am Start auch der bekannte Dopingsünder xxx. Wollen wir ihn gebührend begrüßen." Solche Typen schädigen unseren Sport und unser persönliches Ansehen, da sollten wir hart sein!
> 
> Robert



Na ich denke das geht dann doch etwas weit. Was Herr Bakker getan hat war mehr als dumm und dürfte seiner sportlichen Karriere auch einen weiteren tiefen Schlag versetzt haben. Wer bescheißt muss nun mal auch mit den Strafen leben.


----------



## checky (10. Mai 2006)

> Hallo ich bin ein Team Fahrer aus Erwin seinem Team!
> Und ich wollte doch mal kennbar machen das es seine entscheidung war um das Geld zurück zu geben und auch offene Karte zu spielen.... Nun war es sicher nicht gut was er am Sonntag getan hat. und er entschuldigt sich da für auch bei jeden Fahrer und sicher auch bei der organisation.
> Hoffe das dies ein bisschen ruhe bringt bei auch!?
> 
> nochmals von Erwin Entschuldigung und wir wünschen auch alle noch eine gute Saison für 2006!



einfach jämmerlich !!

Man sollte rote Listen einführen die mit den Meldungen abgeglichen werden um genau solche Leute schlicht & einfach vom Wettbewerb auszuschliessen.

Wenn man seine Wettbewerber derart veräppelt kann man nicht noch um Gnade winseln


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (10. Mai 2006)

aber interessant, wie schnell welche info auf freiwilliger basis die runde macht. spät. als herr bakker gewonnen hat, wäre es - sofern ihm das selbst unangenehm ist- an der zeit gewesen zu sagen, was sache ist


----------



## kaic16 (10. Mai 2006)

ich finde die Aussage der Organisatoren eigentlich ganz passend.


> Zum Doping: Leute, ich kann Kritik verstehen, aber wir sind keine Profiveranstaltung und
> wir bezahlen auch niemanden fürs Kommen.
> Wenn jemand was einfährt, soll er das mit sich selbst ausmachen.
> Solange keine klaren Sperren für unser Rennen bestehen, halten wir uns bei sowas raus.
> ...



Oder glaubt ihr ehrlich daran, daß vor allem innerhalb von Hobbyrennen jeder "sauber" ist. Hand aufs Herz, wer hat nicht schonmal irgendein Medikament genommen, wissentlich oder unwissentlich, welches bei ner Dopingkontrolle aufgefallen wäre. Ich persönlich nutze regelmäßig Cortisonsalben,womit ich wahrscheinlich bei jeder Kontrolle auffallen würde. Wenn es dann Kontrollen bei Hobbyveranstaltungen gäbe und ich mich auch noch darum kümmern müsste, welche Salbe ich nehmen oder nicht nehmen darf...ich hätte keinen Spaß mehr am Fahren.

Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, soll er doch fahren wo er will, nur eben nicht im Lizenz-Profi Bereich. 
Wenn jemand wirklich sauberen Sport haben will, dann muss er eben auch im Lizenzbereich fahren, dann ist meines Erachtens die Chance am höchsten "saubere" Gegner zu haben.




> Zitat von Catsoft
> Der Veranstallter sollte sich KLAR gegen Doping bekennen und wird mit Sicherheit auch die Möglichkeiten haben bekannte Dopingsünder auszusperren oder zumindest zu brandmarken. Da würde doch schon eine kleine Durchsage am Start reichen. "Am Start auch der bekannte Dopingsünder xxx. Wollen wir ihn gebührend begrüßen." Solche Typen schädigen unseren Sport und unser persönliches Ansehen, da sollten wir hart sein!



Wir können ja auch mal wieder die Hexen verfolgen. Ne, also sowas geht wirklich zu weit. Hat auch was mit dem Schutz der Persönlichkeitsrechte zu tun und ich würde das echt nicht gut finden. Wenn man drüber nachdenkt, würde sich nämlich der der sowas schreibt als erster drüber aufregen, wenn ihm sowas mal passiert.

Letzendlich wollen wir doch alle nur unseren Spaß bei einem Marathon haben und da ist es mir völlig egal wer dort gewinnt...wenn ich am Ende sagen kann ich hab das Besteaus mir heruasgeholt, dann bin ich glücklich


----------



## pefro (10. Mai 2006)

Hi,

also ich finde, die ganze Sache wird doch ein bisserl arg hochgekocht. Die Veranstalter des Vulkan Bike Marathons rühmen sich auf Ihrer Seite wieviel selbstgebackenen Kuchen und Laib Brot für die Veranstaltung verzehrt wurden - da soll doch bitte keiner an ernsthafte Dopingkontrollen bei "Hobbyrennen" denken.

Hat sich eigentlich schonmal einer nach dem Sinn der Aktion gefragt? 200 Euro Preisgeld dürften nichtmal die Spritkosten des guten Mannes decken - seine Miete wird er mit solchen Aktionen jedenfalls nicht bezahlen können.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## backfire (10. Mai 2006)

kaic16 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder glaubt ihr ehrlich daran, daß vor allem innerhalb von Hobbyrennen jeder "sauber" ist. Hand aufs Herz, wer hat nicht schonmal irgendein Medikament genommen, wissentlich oder unwissentlich, welches bei ner Dopingkontrolle aufgefallen wäre. Ich persönlich nutze regelmäßig Cortisonsalben,womit ich wahrscheinlich bei jeder Kontrolle auffallen würde. Wenn es dann Kontrollen bei Hobbyveranstaltungen gäbe und ich mich auch noch darum kümmern müsste, welche Salbe ich nehmen oder nicht nehmen darf...ich hätte keinen Spaß mehr am Fahren.
> 
> Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, soll er doch fahren wo er will, nur eben nicht im Lizenz-Profi Bereich.
> Wenn jemand wirklich sauberen Sport haben will, dann muss er eben auch im Lizenzbereich fahren, dann ist meines Erachtens die Chance am höchsten "saubere" Gegner zu haben.



Hier geht es nicht um eine Cortisonsalbe oder ne Tablette, es war EPO. Wer sich das beschafft weiss was er tut und tut es mit Vorsatz, abgesehen von den Kosten einer Epokur. 

Wenn ein Veranstalter einen solchen Fahrer in den Profiblock steckt beim Start dann sollte er auch auf eine evtl. Sperre überprüft sein, auch wenn es keine UCI oder BDR Veranstaltung ist.


----------



## kastel67 (10. Mai 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also ich finde, die ganze Sache wird doch ein bisserl arg hochgekocht. Die Veranstalter des Vulkan Bike Marathons rühmen sich auf Ihrer Seite wieviel selbstgebackenen Kuchen und Laib Brot für die Veranstaltung verzehrt wurden - da soll doch bitte keiner an ernsthafte Dopingkontrollen bei "Hobbyrennen" denken.
> 
> ...



Moin,

hat doch kein Mensch was gegen die Veranstalter des Vulkan Bike Marathons gesagt, oder?!?! Niemand hat Dopingkontrollen verlangt. In der Kritik steht einzig und allein Herr Bakker. Wenn er der Meinung ist dass er als Hobbyfahrer startet und dies ist so i.O. wieso tritt er dann unter falschen Namen an?? Wenn er ohne Wertung mitfährt um in Form zu bleiben dann ist dies sicher in Ordnung. Aber nicht auf Wertung wo er den "Legalen" die Plazierungen wegfährt, um damit bei seinen Sponsoren für die Fortführung der Verträge zu werben. Das dürfte der Sinn der Aktion gewesen sein. 

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ken****Barbie (10. Mai 2006)

das erste mal das ich pefro zustimme.

ich finds jämmerlich das da, das gemeine Volk so auf einen kleinen Doper abgeht. Der Typ war Profi und der ist auch ohne Doping schon unter die top 30 beim WC gefahren. IMO der Typ würde auch ohne Doping bei so einem MA aufs Treppchen fahren. Und wenn du im WC ganz nach oben willst und vom Biken gut leben willst kann ich mir vorstellen, da die Versuchung ja permanent vorhanden ist, mal schwach zu werden. Wenn er dann ge****t wird muss er wie jeder andere auch seine Strafe absitzen, klar. 
Aber sich aufgeilen bei so einem kleinen Rennen wo eh fast keine Konkurenz für ihm da gewesen wäre sich so aufzugeilen, peinlich.

niemand hat das Recht über andere zu urteilen!!!


----------



## m.a.t. (10. Mai 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sich aufgeilen bei so einem kleinen Rennen wo eh fast keine Konkurenz für ihm da gewesen wäre sich so aufzugeilen, peinlich.


Och, wärst du auch so gelassen, wenn der dir vielleicht ne Podiumsplatzierung weggenommen hätte?


			
				Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> niemand hat das Recht über andere zu urteilen!!!


Wieso nicht?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (10. Mai 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> das erste mal das ich pefro zustimme.
> 
> ich finds jämmerlich das da, das gemeine Volk so auf einen kleinen Doper abgeht. Der Typ war Profi und der ist auch ohne Doping schon unter die top 30 beim WC gefahren. IMO der Typ würde auch ohne Doping bei so einem MA aufs Treppchen fahren. Und wenn du im WC ganz nach oben willst und vom Biken gut leben willst kann ich mir vorstellen, da die Versuchung ja permanent vorhanden ist, mal schwach zu werden. Wenn er dann ge****t wird muss er wie jeder andere auch seine Strafe absitzen, klar.
> Aber sich aufgeilen bei so einem kleinen Rennen wo eh fast keine Konkurenz für ihm da gewesen wäre sich so aufzugeilen, peinlich.
> ...



stimme zu, dass ich die doping-böse-böse-böse aufregung auch nicht so prima heiße. er hat mist gebaut, wurde bestraft und gut ist. auch das mit der versuchung ist was, bei dem ich mir kein urteil drüber erlauben mag, war nie am rande des profitums.
was einfach stört ist, dass er, halt schon wieder wissentlich versucht hat, zu besch...en (oder aber zufällig unter falschem namen interviews im ziel gegeben und die kohle abkassiert hat?) und dann auch noch einen von fairness ins mikro gibt. klar lebt er nicht von 200 aber er hat halt auch die chance versäumt im nachhinein zu sagen, dass er kein anrecht auf die kohle hat obwohl er an dem tag klar der schnellste bei dem rennen war.


----------



## Catsoft (10. Mai 2006)

Gibt es ein Grundrecht an den Marathon teilzunehmen? Der Mann hat jetzt 2x gegen die "Gesetze" des Sport absichtlich verstoßen. Da soll ich Mitleid mit dem Typen haben? Mit tun diejenigen leid die ihre Leistung sauber bringen und unter den Generalverdach fallen. "Sind doch eh alle zu" Leider ist es doch so, dass ein negative Dopingprobe nix aussagt. Nur das nix nachweisbar ist  Die armen Typen stehen so unter Druck und da haben die eben zu diesen Mitteln gegriffen und wurden sofort erwischt, aber sie sind noch nie vorher gedoppt gewesen 

Die Downhiller wussten immerhin wie sie mit solchen Typen umzugehen haben! Aber beim XC gehört Epo wohl dazu und ist sowas wie Falschparken...


----------



## homburger (10. Mai 2006)

Das avanciert ja zum Kultstatus. Werd dem Herren gleich mal ne Mail schreiben bezüglich der Namensrechte. Ich schlage ein "Jarno Bakker" Racing Team vor. Die Trikots werden weggehen wie warme Semmeln  
Oder: Jarno Bakker Power Riegel- mir fällt bestimmt noch was besseres ein!
Je öfter ich den Namen lese, desto besser gefällt er mir >Jarno Bakker<. 

Jarno Bakker EPO 2 Limited Carbon Frameset. Auch nicht schlecht. 
Mir reichts.

Tschüss!

Da fällt mir ein, kennt noch jemand Kristiane Backer ???


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (10. Mai 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> das erste mal das ich pefro zustimme.
> 
> ich finds jämmerlich das da, das gemeine Volk so auf einen kleinen Doper abgeht. Der Typ war Profi und der ist auch ohne Doping schon unter die top 30 beim WC gefahren. IMO der Typ würde auch ohne Doping bei so einem MA aufs Treppchen fahren. Und wenn du im WC ganz nach oben willst und vom Biken gut leben willst kann ich mir vorstellen, da die Versuchung ja permanent vorhanden ist, mal schwach zu werden. Wenn er dann ge****t wird muss er wie jeder andere auch seine Strafe absitzen, klar.
> Aber sich aufgeilen bei so einem kleinen Rennen wo eh fast keine Konkurenz für ihm da gewesen wäre sich so aufzugeilen, peinlich.
> ...




Wo ist denn da noch die Strafe, wenn er sich darüber einfach mit einer neuen Täuschung hinwegsetzt? Wie hoch das Preisgeld ist finde ich auch eigentlich recht egal, denn er hat es sich unlauter erschlichen, ok in diesem Fall wohl weniger schleichen.

Wir urteilen hier auch nur über sein Verhalten und damit ist er nun mal ganz klar kein "Sportsmann"! Das hat er sich ganz alleine zu zuschreiben. Weiß gar nciht wieso hier einige ihn auch noch in Schutz nehmen. 2. Chance ja, doch die hat er doch quasi schon wieder voll vergeigt. Er sollte es einfach mal mit Ehrlichkeit probieren, so geht sein Glaubwürdigkeit immer weiter in den Keller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (10. Mai 2006)

@ catsoft
"Die Downhiller wussten immerhin wie sie mit solchen Typen umzugehen haben! Aber beim XC gehört Epo wohl dazu und ist sowas wie Falschparken..."

oh mann, das ist niveaumäßig in der kategorie "alle die schneller als ich sind, sind eh gedopt". der typ hat mehrmalig scheiß gebaut, ist irgendwie auch erst durch öffentlichkeit und sanktion zu ner gegenreaktion zu bewegen folglich nicht fair im sinne von m.e.c. hammer. das wird hier wohl auch keiner abstreiten (außer er selbst und teamkollegen vielleicht (- 

daraus aber ne allgemeinaussage über cc-fahrer zu induzieren ist auch nicht "fair" sondern schlichtweg merkwürdig.


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2006)

er hatte wohl einfach nur schiss, dass man ihn unter richtigem namen erst gar nicht starten läßt, so wie in einem anderen rennen wohl geschehen.
seine aussage, er habe nicht mit einem sieg gerechnet, kann ich eigentlich gar nicht nachvollziehen.
wo bitte soll den jemand bei einem hobbyrennen landen, der noch vor einem jahr im worldcub gefahren ist  
diese aktion war eben mehr als dumm. der junge muß noch viel lernen  

als hobby gibt er übrigens an : "finding a girl friend"

kleiner persönlicher tipp an erwin : versuch es mal mit ehrlichkeit, dann klappts sicher auch bei den mädels  

und im sport werden dich die leute dann auch wieder aufgrund deiner leistung akzeptieren. falsche namen und doping hast du doch bei deiner leistungsstärke eigentlich gar nicht nötig, auch wenn es ohne für dich scheinbar nicht zur absoluten weltspitze reichte.
du bist aber noch jung und hast noch ein paar jahre zeit, dieses ziel mit ehrlichen mitteln zu erreichen.

so und nun geh ich radeln, damit ich nicht wieder nur im mittelfeld des nächsten marathons lande  
ob mir epo vielleicht helfen würde, 20 plätze nach vorne zu kommen    ne, bringt auch nix. fehlen noch immer über 100 fürs podest


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Mai 2006)

So jetzt kommt der Hammer!

Er ist am Montag lebenslang gesperrt worden! Siehe BSN!

Und aus!

P.S. Schade holland alles ist vorbei


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (10. Mai 2006)

ups


----------



## kastel67 (11. Mai 2006)

(10.05.06/kg) Der unter falschem Namen gestartete Vulkanbike-Sieger Erwin Bakker ist am 8. Mai vom CAS (Court of Arbritation for Sport) wegen zwei Dopingvergehen lebenslang gesperrt worden.


Der »Fall Bakker« erhält eine weitere pikante Note: Nachdem sich Doping-Sünder Erwin Bakker unter falschem Namen  dem seines Bruders  beim Vulkanbike-Marathon in Schotten am Sonntag als Sieger feiern ließ (siehe Bericht), hat nur einen Tag später das Sportgericht CAS (Court of Arbritation for Sport) eine Sperre auf Lebenszeit gegen ihn verhängt. Das zeitliche Zusammenfallen der beiden Ereignisse ist rein zufälliger Natur. 

Die Sperre auf Lebenszeit ist auf ein zweites Dopingvergehen zurückzuführen, das Bakker nun zum Verhängnis geworden ist. Zuvor war Bakker für zwei Jahre wegen Epo-Gebrauchs gesperrt worden. Bei den beiden Vorfällen handelt es sich um einen zu hohen Hämatokritwert, der am 26. März 2005 beim Straßenrennen Ronde van Valladolid festgestellt wurde, und um einen positiven Epo-Test am 23. Juni beim MTB-Weltcup in Mont Ste. Anne in Kanada. 

Im ersten Fall sprach der Königlich Niederländische Radsportverband KNWU Bakker in erster Instanz mangels endgültiger Beweise frei. Der Weltradsportverband UCI nahm dies jedoch nicht hin und wandte sich an den CAS. Im Laufe der Untersuchungen stellte sich heraus, dass (auch) in diesem Fall Epo im Spiel gewesen war. Gegen die daraufhin von KNWU verhängte Sperre von zwei Jahren legte Bakker beim CAS Widerspruch ein, was den Vorgang verzögerte. Er scheiterte letztlich und erhielt nach Abschluss des Verfahrens eine zweijährige Sperre. 

Nachdem Bakker kürzlich auch wegen des zweiten Vergehens eine zweijährige Sperre durch KNWU erhalten hatte, führte dies nun dazu, dass das Sportgericht CAS den Niederländer auf Lebenszeit vom Wettkampfsport ausgeschlossen hat. Damit dürfte das »Backerchen«, wie er sich uns gegenüber selbst genannt hat, in Schotten wohl zum letzten Mal von einem Siegertreppchen heruntergeblickt haben.


----------



## CoAXx (11. Mai 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir ein, kennt noch jemand Kristiane Backer ???



Arg irgwie hab ich ein paar Sekunden gebraucht, ist es nicht diese Blondie von den 80/90er die Handbangers Ball Moderiert hat? Ehm oder doch nicht? Hmm mann aber irgendwas mit MTV von früher hat dieser Name in meinem Kopf verbunden...


// zurück zum Thema

Ich kann hier alle verstehen, die sagen: Nein, öffentlich so die Leute durch den Dreck zeihen ist mies, das will keiner, dass es einem selbst passiert, es ist ein Angriff auf die Persönlichkeit, lasst mehr Toleranz walten etc etc

ABER

Dem Doping Sumpf im Radsport ist nur beizukommen, wenn eine HARTE Bewegung aus der Mitte des Radsports heraus gegen solche Sünder entsteht. Alle gemeinsam müssen diese Kerle derbe ablehnen. Da wären in diesem vorsetzlichen Wiederholungsfalle sogar solche Mittel wie hier angesprochen (mit öffentlichen Durchsagen etc) nützlich.

Und nur zur Klarstellung: wie ich schon im Newsthread geschrieben habe: der Kerl tut mir auch trotzallem ein wenig leid, zeigt es doch auch seine Verzweifelte Liebe zum Radsport.

Ich würde das gerne mit Rechtsradikalismus vergleichen: auch da ist es wichtig, dass sich die Gesellschaft dagegen stellt, auch da ist es nicht möglich alles allein mit Gesetz und Kontrolle zu lösen.


----------



## DaPhreak (11. Mai 2006)

Lebenslang find ich ne Nummer zu krass. Der Typ ist noch jung und was er getan hat war ein Fehler (oder 2), keine Frage. Sinnvoller wäre doch, aufgefallene Fahrer nach der Sperre häufiger zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Catsoft (11. Mai 2006)

CoAXx schrieb:
			
		

> Arg irgwie hab ich ein paar Sekunden gebraucht, ist es nicht diese Blondie von den 80/90er die Handbangers Ball Moderiert hat? Ehm oder doch nicht? Hmm mann aber irgendwas mit MTV von früher hat dieser Name in meinem Kopf verbunden...
> 
> 
> // zurück zum Thema
> ...



Mein Vorschlag mit der Durchsage war auch etwas überspitz, aber WIR (d.h. die Fahrer) sollten uns gegen solche Leute zur Wehr setzen können. Da kann eine Info vom Veranstalter als letzte Mittel nicht schaden. Das war auch kein Aufruf den Typen zu vermöbeln. Die DHler haben den Belgier mit dem unaussprechlichen Namen  bei seinem Versuch trotz Sperre für XC zu starten ihre Abneigung wohl deutlich spüren lassen und hatten sogar mit Boykott gedroht. Das ist was ich in diesem Fall vorbildliches Verhalten im Kamp gegen den Betrug nenne!



			
				DaPhreak schrieb:
			
		

> Lebenslang find ich ne Nummer zu krass. Der Typ ist noch jung und was er getan hat war ein Fehler (oder 2), keine Frage.



So sind nun mal die Regeln und ich finde sie gut. Sollte man einen 30 Jährigen dann lebenslang sperren? Der ist ja eh schon am Ende?



			
				DaPhreak schrieb:
			
		

> Sinnvoller wäre doch, aufgefallene Fahrer nach der Sperre häufiger zu kontrollieren.



Das mit den Kontrollen ist ein guter Vorschlag, die Kosten müssten aber vom Betroffenen getragen werden, er spart ja jede Menge Geld für die Mittelchen


----------



## M::::: (11. Mai 2006)

DaPhreak schrieb:
			
		

> Lebenslang find ich ne Nummer zu krass. Der Typ ist noch jung und was er getan hat war ein Fehler (oder 2), keine Frage. Sinnvoller wäre doch, aufgefallene Fahrer nach der Sperre häufiger zu kontrollieren.



Ach, komm schon !
Ganz offensichtlich lernt er s ja nicht und sich dann noch mit falschem Namen ein zu schleichen ist an Erbärmlichkeit nur schwer zu überbieten.


Mein Mitleid mit solchen Typen hat sehr enge Grenzen und die enden spätestens an der 2. Chance.
Und wenn ich den ganzen Kram von wg. "hach ,die stehen ja so unter Druck " höre krieg ich Ausschlag.Als ob Profi-Biker der einzige Job ist bei dem man unter Druck steht.Wo kommen wir denn hin wenn das jeder als Legitimation für Betrug auslegt ?


Gruß M


----------



## Col. Kurtz (12. Mai 2006)

jawoll! so muss es sein!
...es muss in jedes fahrers kopf eingebrannt sein, dass er seinen sport an den nagel hängen kann, wenn er dopt. 
tut er es trotzdem muss er sich der konsequnzen bewusst sein und diese tragen.
das ist absolut fair so.


dazu kommt noch die persönliche dummheit des herrn bakker. wenn man schonmal verdächtigt wird und dann weiter epo nimmt gehörts einem absolut nicht anders. liebe zum sport oder persönliche verzweiflung sind da keine argumente.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (13. Mai 2006)

Er hat nur eine lebenslange Sperre für (offizielle) Radrennen. Wenn ihm was am Radsport liegt kann er weiterhin jeden Tag aufs Rad steigen, er wird es nur selbst finanzieren müssen. Das muss ich auch.

Ist das hier ein Spass von einem Foren-Mitglied oder ernst gemeint:
http://www.sportident.de/service/meldung/startlisteteam.php?wkid=20060611912630&ref=


----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das hier ein Spass von einem Foren-Mitglied oder ernst gemeint:
> http://www.sportident.de/service/meldung/startlisteteam.php?wkid=20060611912630&ref=



es sollte ein spaß sein, wurde aber aus pietätsgründen wohl zurückgezogen und beim veranstalter umbenannt ...
sportident ist da sicher nicht top-aktuell.

also keine panik ...


----------



## homburger (13. Mai 2006)

Ja, sorry. Das sollte so eine Mischung aus Spaß und Mahnmal sein, ob der Dreistigkeit des Herrn B.. Offensichtlich bekommen das aber so einige in den falschen Hals. Namensänderung ist beantragt.

@Fux:
Danke!


----------



## schnellejugend (13. Mai 2006)

Ist schon OK, ich habe mich nur gefragt ob der da tatsächlich starten will. Ist eine Null-Verbands-Veranstaltung, da darf er auch teilnehmen wenn er für neun Leben gesperrt ist. Wenns der Veranstalter zulässt.


----------



## homburger (14. Mai 2006)

und die anderen Starter...


----------



## M::::: (17. Juni 2006)

Hab s grad gesehen :

Der freundliche Herr Bakker ist für den Saalhausener Marathon am kommenden WE gemeldet. :kotz:


----------



## Guardian Angel (17. Juni 2006)

M::::: schrieb:
			
		

> Hab s grad gesehen :
> 
> Der freundliche Herr Bakker ist für den Saalhausener Marathon am kommenden WE gemeldet. :kotz:


Nein er startet nicht!!!


----------



## M::::: (17. Juni 2006)

Hab ja auch nur gesagt das er gemeldet ist und das ist Fakt.

Was natürlich die Frage aufwirft warum jemand Startgeld im vorraus bezahlt, wenn er nicht startet; abgemeldet hat er sich ja offensichtlich auch nicht. 
Aber da Du ja offensichtlich bestens informiert bist, kannst Du das ja gerne erklären.

Gruß M


----------



## Guardian Angel (17. Juni 2006)

M::::: schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ja auch nur gesagt das er gemeldet ist und das ist Fakt.
> 
> Was natürlich die Frage aufwirft warum jemand Startgeld im vorraus bezahlt, wenn er nicht startet; abgemeldet hat er sich ja offensichtlich auch nicht.
> Aber da Du ja offensichtlich bestens informiert bist, kannst Du das ja gerne erklären.
> ...


er hatte angemeldet bevor er gesperrt wurde... weiter gehe ich nicht mehr auf diesem Thema ein.. es ist ja Fakt das er nicht mehr biken darf. ich hoffe das ist genug Info für dich!!??
Besser konzentrieren auf die eigene Form  
ciao JB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (17. Juni 2006)

Na, dann is ja gut.



			
				Guardian Angel schrieb:
			
		

> Besser konzentrieren auf die eigene Form
> ciao JB


Die ist zwar nicht so toll,dafür aber legitim erworben 

Es geht mir auch nicht um mein Abschneiden (weder Du noch Erwin seid in meiner Leistungs- und Altersklasse  )

Also nix für ungut und viel Erfolg in Saalhausen  

Gruß M


----------



## Guardian Angel (17. Juni 2006)

M::::: schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann is ja gut.
> 
> 
> Die ist zwar nicht so toll,dafür aber legitim erworben
> ...


Thanx Du auch


----------



## Wave (17. Juni 2006)

see you at saalhausen!!
werd zwar erst am sonntag starten, aber bin samstag wohl auch (geistig)dabei!


----------

